# Need a new Holster for my XD tactical



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a new XD 9mm tactical and I am looking for holster to use in IDPA. Any suggestions out there.:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know if there are certain qualities that a holster has to have to use it in IDPA, but I have a Galco M7X for my XD and it's a great holster for the money.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2764&GunID=274

-Jeff-

ETA: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16047&highlight=galco


----------

